# Looking For Polymyositis Information



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've seen more and more references to Polymyositis lately but I have not been able to find much more information about it. Although Haeden is our first V I foresee a lifelong future with these beautiful dogs so I'd like to educate myself as much as possible on health problems, including Polymyositis. Does anyone have any links to more information about the disease? I've read through the below link but cannot find much info otherwise. Any info is appreciated!

http://www.vizslahealth.net/polymyositis/introduction/


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I've seen threads on here before about this. Search the health section and you can also do a search. Sad disease.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Searching the forum was the first thing I did. It seems like the same link or two are in circulation. The diseases makes my stomach knot. I feel for owners of pups who have this.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

My girlfriend's Dobermann had it, and did not recover, with all of the treatment that was given. It was a tough situation and I feel for anyone who has to deal with it.


----------

